# First Dovetails Ever. Easy as Pie with the Akeda BC24 Dovetail Jig



## ellen35

Nice review. I really appreciate a review that is thorough and covers all the important aspects of a tool.
Thank you.
Ellen


----------



## toddc

YOU'RE KILLING ME! I only have a 16" Akeda.

This is a pretty good dovetail machine. I think that you will find that the 1/8" increments of the Akeda will fit your needs just fine. Like you said, " see it as in-built repeatability."

I use two routers and leave them set up with each bit.

I also back-up my cuts with a scrap pieces of wood to help control the tear out.

I think that you will love using this jig. The simplicity of it and the dust collection makes it a dream to use. Changing back and forth between pins and tails is literally a snap.

HAVE FUN!



http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377


----------



## cabinetmaster

Never heard of this brand but I will get more info on it. Looking at Todd's video made me want one like this.


----------



## thiel

Thanks gang. Yep, a pricey jig for sure. BTW… you'll note that in the photo where I set bit depth, the collar and the bit are clearly out of alignment. In spite of that I got a pretty good joint. Now I'm gonna align the router closely and be amazed!


----------



## Ottis

thiel,
Thanks for the very good indepth review, and Todd thanks for the conformation. I have been looking for a new dove tail jig….I will check on this one.


----------



## toddc

Theil, did you get a centering bit for your router?

This is a must-have.


----------



## a1Jim

Interesting review well done


----------



## ND2ELK

Hi thiel

Great review! This is the dovetail jig I was planning on buying. After seeing your review and Todd's coments I am confident I am making the right decision. Thank you for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## sbryan55

Thiel, thanks for the review. I do not have a dovetail jig but that is one of the next tools that I am going to buy. Your review and Todd's video have provided some good info on this one.


----------



## PurpLev

Great review, I always wondered why not more people get the Akeda, as to me it looks easier, faster, with equal results and quality to the Leigh Jigs…

I have this one on my list, but since I'm not doing any large number of dovetails these days, it'll have to wait for the right moment. but this is definitely a great way to make dovetails.


----------



## toddc

I feel the excitement!


----------



## chriswright

Great review, and looks ten times easier to set up the a Leigh.


----------



## damianpenney

I have the 16" too but I haven't used it yet, will get a workout when I make the drawers for my sideboard  Looks great though


----------



## Tomas

Wow - doesn't anybody feel $450 is a lot for a jig like this - not to mention Leigh, which is even more expensive. I have the Porter cable jig and plan on attaching the template to a block of wood to try my hand at dovetailing wide stock - if that does not work out I may have to take a second look at these jigs. I look forward to future posts where this jig has been put to use to earn its keep - thanks for sharing. - Tomas.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Great review….lots of info and pictures! I would love to own a jig like this…but $450 is pretty steep..


----------



## longgone

Great review. The Akeda is most certainly one of the best dovetail jigs available and customer service is second to none. I understand that the guy who designed the Akeda also designed the Leigh dovetail jigs before starting his own company.
I have the 24 inch Akeda and a PorterCable 4212 dovetail jig and I have to say that I have not used the 4212 since buying the Akeda. It is so much easier and faster to use…plus the fact that it can create variable spaced dovetails make it a no-brainer.
Sure, it cost more…but quality always does!


----------



## gtpreacher

I've had an Akeda jig for a few years and have enjoyed using it. As with any jig, you should take a little time with the setup and try your first cuts on scrap pieces to make sure the router bit settings are on the money. I like the repeatability of the work and the variability as well. for a sample of half-blind dovetails that I cut with the Akeda jig take look at this project: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/23387


----------



## asthesawturns

Can you do Half Blind Dovetails with this jig?
Great reveiw.
Thanks for posting


----------



## thiel

Yep… it does half blind dovetails beautifully… easy than TDT since there is no bit change needed.


----------



## MooreMichael

Good stuff.
I just joined the Akeda club myself. My DC16 should be here later this week.
Thanks!


----------



## cabal80

I'll buy a Akeda, in contrast to Leigh and PC Omnijig, the Akeda works with1/4" shank router bit.

Thanks for your comments


----------



## thiel

Gang… I pulled out my jig the other day after a few months of being completely out of the shop. A bit rusty, I had so many brainfarts going on that I couldn't do anything right. Emailed Kevan at Akeda on Saturday (late evening) and had a reply that cured my amnesia by Sunday noon.

Great company. Great jig!


----------

